# (nfs) mount: Warning multiple hostnames not supported

## nempo

I get the above message when trying to mount a dir. on my router with its internal ip (192.168.0.1). Strange thing is, I can mount the dir. if I use the routers external ip. It dosnt bother me that much but Id like to know whats causing this.   :Very Happy: 

Any ideas ?

----------

## nitro322

do your router and PC have the same hostname by any chance?

----------

## nempo

Why would you think that? Wouldnt be very smart, now would it ?

So the answer would be no.

----------

## pjp

 *nempo wrote:*   

> Why would you think that? Wouldnt be very smart, now would it ?
> 
> So the answer would be no.

 Or just a mistake someone could make if they didn't understand what they were doing.

He might think that because name resolution does weird things if more than 1 item on a network has the same name.

Is the directory you are mounting on another machine?  Perhaps something is not quite correct with 'its' network settings.

----------

